# VDM UCANDAS WIFI Full System Automotive Diagnostic Tool With Honda Adapter



## amandl (Mar 4, 2015)

VDM UCANDAS is a Wireless Automotive Diagnosis System, perfect replacement for Autocom CDP, it is only for car diagnosis, 

multi-language.No Need to Register and be activated.

VDM UCANDAS WIFI Full System Automotive Diagnostic Tool With Honda Adapter

Top 9 Reasons To Get VDM Ucandas:

1. Software Version: 3.8 [ If You Need The Software,You Can Download it Directly From Official Website Software Name: 

UCANDAS_UI_V3.8z
2. Languages: English / French / Spanish / German / Turkish / Italian / Korean / Russian / Finnish / Arabic / Czech / 

Portuguese /Polish / Chinese .(Besides English,you can have another two languages at most, If you want to add language for 

your VDM UCANDAS, please provide us serial number and language you need)
3. WIFI and USB Connection: The WIFI direct distance is less than 50M
4. Online Update: you can go to “”to update your device. After one year, you need pay about 80USD for each update
5. VDM UCANDAS can support new computer system: Windows XP, Windows 7, Windows 8. No WP8/Win8 RT
6. Our Customers feedback VDM UCANDAS better than Autocom
7. No need Activation or Register before using.
8. VDM UCANDAS Covers 47 Car Brands:
European Car Models: Audi, Benz, BMW, Citroen, Fiat, Ford EU, Jaguar, Lancia, LandRover, MINI, Opel, Peugeot, Porsche, 

Renault, Saab, Seat, Skoda, Smart, Vauxhall, Volvo, VW.
Asia Car Models: Acura, Honda, Hyundai, Infiniti, Isuzu, Kia, Lexus, Mazda, Mitsubishi, Nissan, Perodua, Proton, Subaru, 

Suzuki, Toyota,Daihatsu,Daewoo,GM
Australia Car Models: Ford AU, Holden
USA Car Models: Chrysler, Ford, GM.,JEEP, SCION
China Car Models: Chery, Geely, GWM
9. Newly Added Honda Adapter for Free

Notice:
1. Dealer Code: 000000 or 111111
2. Please Don't Use VDM UCANDAS on Windows XP SP2 System, Or Wifi Function Can't Work
3. Very Few type of car can do key programming function,such as HONDA, and there is no supported car coverage list for this 

function

V3.8 Software Update Function description:

1. Add wave graph option for data list.
2. Add record and replay option for data list.
3. Optimized UI text under Chinese-traditional.
3. Optimized SETTING operation under Fixed-window.


WIFI VDM UCANDAS Supported Systems:

ME-Motor electronics, CDI-Common Rail Diesel Injection, ETC-Electronic transmission control, ESM-Electronic selector module, 

SBC-Sensotronic Brake Control, ESP-Electronic stability program, BAS-Brake assist, Suspension, TPC-Tire pressure monitor, 

Airbag, CGW-Central gateway, EIS-Electronic ignition switch, OCP-Overhead control panel, UCP-Upper control panel, XALWA-Xenon 

headlamp, HRA-Headlamp range control, ATA-Anti-theft alarm system, IC-Instrument cluster, ASSYST-Active Service System, SCM-

Steering column module, EPS-Electrical power steering, PTS-Parktronic system, EPB-Electric parking brake, COMAND/AUDIO, 

CD/DVD, TV tuner, CTEL-Cellular telephone, DCM-Door control module, ESA driver-Electric seat adjustment driver,ESA passenger-

Electric seat adjustment passenger, AAC-Air conditioning, WSS-Weight sensor system, SVMCM-Special vehicle multifunction 

control module.

WIFI VDM UCANDAS Covered Function:

Quick Test, Read ECU Info., Read DTCs, Erase DTCs, Clear learning value, Data Stream, Actuations, Read freeze frame data, 

Read/Write VIN, Basic Reset, Control unit adaptations, Throttle adaptations, Air bleeding, Level calibration, Theft alarm 

Reset, Key programming, Oil change, Idle speed learning, Idle speed Adjustment, Ignition timing adjustment, Camshaft timing 

control learning, Maintenance functions, ECU Initial startup, ECU initialization

UCANDAS VDM Introduction

The state-of-art UCANDAS is delicately engineered and built by P&T Electronic Technology Co., a scan tool R&D company based in 

China. Established in 2009, P&T is now recognized by the automotive aftermarket industry as one of the fastest growing scan 

tool companies providing the most extensive and best price-performance ratio OEM-level diagnostic products and first-class 

customer support in the world. The UCANDAS Diagnostic System is ingeniously designed to recreate the functionality of the OEM 

tools used by automotive manufacturers’ dealers, empowering independent garage shops to provide complete servicing in their 

own shops, including data stream, reading and clearing of diagnostic trouble codes, component activation and immobilizer key 

coding, etc.








Hardware Introduction:








VDM UCANDAS Features

Supporting ISO 9141-2, K/L line, SAE-J1850 VPW, SAE-J1850 PWM, CAN ISO 11898, ISO15765-4 protocols.
High-speed, medium speed and low speed CAN-BUS, Single CAN-BUS diagnosis protocols is supported.
Can check out the year and model of the vehicles automatically and quickly.
All inclusive software coverage - European, American, Asian and Australian prevalent vehicles.
OBDII diagnostic connector has a wide compatibility, which don’t need to replace other connector, during the testing.
Hardware architecture uses new design with multiple protection, interference and stability. Built-in overvoltage protection 

module is applied, in order to protect scanner and vehicle against accidental damage during checking.
Can work stably in high and low temperature environment, and work well.

Specifications

MCU: ARM7 processor, 66MHz
Input Voltage: DC 8-18V
Communication Mode: USB and WIFI
Storage Temperature: -30 to 120 C(-22 to 248 F), Relative Humidity: <90%
Operating Temperature: -30 to 120 C(-22 to 248 F), Relative Humidity: <90%

VDM UCANDAS Package List:

1pc x VDM Main unit with OBDII Cable
1pc x USB Cable
1pc x Carrying Bag
1pc x Software CD
1pc x Honda Adapter


----------

